
KDE Plasma 5.16 Released - jrepinc
https://dot.kde.org/2019/06/11/plasma-516-kde-now-available
======
ognarb
Nice new features. Using the beta since some days now, I personally enjoy the
new notification system a lot.

------
revyuh
A completely new notification system, enhanced privacy and improved design.

Just reviewed it: [https://www.revyuh.com/2019/06/kde-plasma-5-16-lands-
complet...](https://www.revyuh.com/2019/06/kde-plasma-5-16-lands-completely-
new-notification-system/)

